# Whiskers



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sat A.M. found me under a local bridge sipping coffee and waiting out a brief but Heavy downpour. While killing time I found a slightly used spray bottle of Berkly gulp ''Shad-Shiner'' scent. I sprayed the crazy-dad I was using and almost immediately caught a small channel cat and a couple small bass.
Intrigued, I marinated a old Bunny leech in the scent and moved up stream. I managed a few better Catfish and a few more small bass on the ''stinky leech''.
I'm guessing these are HUNGRY post spawn fish and my timing was mostly luck-- but -- I plan on trying it again soon--- they are savage strikers and fight fairly well.
Anyone else ever treated a fly with scent ? ? I may try it the next time I go carp fishing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I haven't, but now I'm gonna have to give it a try! Cool that you got a bunch of cats with it, still looking for my first on the fly.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow those are some nice cats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats crazy. Cats are so uncommon to hook on the fly and you made a day of it. Luck or not I bet that was a blast!

I got some scent spray as a gift a couple years ago and honestly havent even touched it yet. I might have to bring it along next time I go out and see if it makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I am really tempted to grab some spray now haha, nice!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

